#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Banda Larga Claro por 49,90

## 1929

Pessoal, aconteceu o que eu já temia.

A Claro está oferecendo banda larga 250k por 49,90.
E o serviço pelo que vi é muito bom. Navega bem próximo dos 250k.
Na minha cidade está vendendo como água.
Até porque o b.... da adsl da BrasilTelecom de 600k navega na maior parte do tempo em 100 150k. por 89,00 mais provedor.
Deste modo, eu estou entrando em compasso de espera. Hoje já solicitei a BrasilTelecom a suspensão temporária do meu pedido de link, até ver o que faço.
Ninguem vai deixar de usar a Claro, que já tem nome, tem a portabilidade do sistema, pois basta levar o modem para outro micro em qualquer lugar onde a Claro tiver sinal e pronto. É só conectar. A comodidade é muito grande. Não precisa antena externa, etc.. etc...
E tudo isso por um preço altamente competitivo.
Pelo que observo, dentro de pouco tempo vai sobrar até linha ADSL da BRT na minha cidade.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

o negocio eh que.. até quando a rede dela vai aguentar isso ? por exemplo.. aqui. so com ligações de VOZ a tim.. claro.. ja passam por congestionamento.. agora com esse claro movel.. vai virar uma giriza... eh questao de tempo...

----------


## JCBRAGA

Ola, eu penso que num futuro bem próximo a internet vai ter velocidade acima de 10MB com preço muito baixo como já acontece em pai zes com tecnologia desenvolvida, mas isso deve levar um tempo ainda para acontecer aqui no Brasil, basta observar que já estão estalando o WINMAX no sul do país, o G3 dentro de 5 anos vai estar disponível para qualquer pessoa (celular G3 da 1MB de velocidade facilmente), o negocio é evoluir junto com as tecnologias suprindo as necessidades dos clientes com serviço de qualidade e com suporte que o cliente precisa, as grandes TELEs erram muito com seus clientes (tarifas em discordância com o contratado, ignoram o usuário deixando ele plantado ao telefone esperando uma solução distante etc.), isso e o fato do cliente ter um contado direto, torna nosso serviço mais atraente.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

futuro bem longo.. porque a estrutura ATUAL da internet no brasil com os acessos que temos hoje ja esta totalmente saturada... precisa de investimento em novas fibras por ex. novas tecnologias... e ninguem esta preocupado com isso.. a preocupação é:
vender mais velocidade X menor preço e maior lucro (pela quantidade).. so que.. por ex.. adsl de 800k da brt.. navega maior parte do tempo em 100.. 150k .. entao.. vende x e tem x/10 ... passaram um batom no produto...

----------


## tuxbrasil

Como o Alexandre falou ai em cima, a estrutura é velha, não tem suporte para essas velocidades, sabemos disso quando vamos instalar um link dedicado de grande porte que a operadora faz um investimento para levar o link até nossos provedores pois estão longe das fibras, o Brasil tem pouca Fibra então precisa mudar a estrutura do país toda.

Se niguem sabe a maior parte das operadores tem um link de 2mb em sua celular nas que tem mais não passa de 4mb.

----------


## 1929

Pois a minha esperança está nisso que voces comentaram.
Faz 10 dias que a Claro está vendendo este plano na cidade. Pelo ritmo, em pouco tempo eles vão ter um número considerável de assinantes.
É esperar para ver.

Outro aspecto relacionado com este serviço é com relação a portabilidade.
Um modem pequeninho que se instala sozinho e não requer nenhuma manutenção da operadora, trabalhando em 900mhz.
Já ficamos novamentel em desvantagem, pois os 900mhz tem uma cobertura mais ampla, não precisa antena externa,etc. etc.
E o assinante leva o modem para onde quer. Usa ele em qualquer máquina dele, seja em casa ou no serviço.
Se nós pudessemos operar também nesta frequência tudo ficaria mais fácil.
Mas não existe equipamentos homologados. E daí vem a minha pergunta:*
Como a Claro está executando serviço de SCM, que é diferente do serviço de telefonia em 900mhz se não existe homologação de equipamentos?
*
Não seria algo para questionarmos?
A faixa para usarmos esta frequencia existe, mas não a homologação*.
*

----------


## armc_2003

Gente, vocês leram o anuncio da claro a respeito da internet que eles oferecem? O plano básico de 49,90 tem o limite de 500MB de trafego mensal e o de 59,90 (acho que esse último é esse valor mesmo) tem limite 2GB. O que passar disso eles cobram separado por MB.
Vendo planos a partir de 128Kbps e quase todos os clientes superam em muito os 500 MB por mês.
Pra quem usa qualquer p2p, um plano desses é impraticável. Por enquanto ninguem precisa se suicidar, contudo é preciso pensar no futuro e garantir força o bastante pra enfrentar o mercado assirrado dos próximos dias.....

----------


## 1929

> Gente, vocês leram o anuncio da claro a respeito da internet que eles oferecem? O plano básico de 49,90 tem o limite de 500MB de trafego mensal e o de 59,90 (acho que esse último é esse valor mesmo) tem limite 2GB. O que passar disso eles cobram separado por MB.
> Vendo planos a partir de 128Kbps e quase todos os clientes superam em muito os 500 MB por mês.
> Pra quem usa qualquer p2p, um plano desses é impraticável. Por enquanto ninguem precisa se suicidar, contudo é preciso pensar no futuro e garantir força o bastante pra enfrentar o mercado assirrado dos próximos dias.....


Fui ver no site deles as condições. Não cobram adicional, mas realmente se atingir 1gb poderá a critério da claro reduzir a velocidade para 128 até o vencimento do mes corrente, quando então volta para 1 gb.
E a garantia de banda é de 10%. 
Com isso fiquei um pouco mais tranquilo. Não é tudo aquilo que o vendedor me falou hoje. Amanhã já vou lá conversar com ele e esclarecer estes pontos.
E outra coisa que notei no site é sobre o preço dos modens. Os modens configurados para 1 mega de velocidade custam mais baratos do que os modens para 250kbps.
Isto pode também ser uma armadilha para o usuário, pois depois de 1 gb tudo fica nivelado pelos 128kbps.

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, vendo no site da Anatel, a Claro não tem base registrada para operar na minha cidade.
Isto não pode caracterizar uma violação da legislação?
Me parece que eles estão usando a autorização para operar telefonia celular e aproveitando as instalações para a banda larga.
E ainda fica a questão da frequencia. 
Qual a frequencia que os celulares usam. Não é 900mhz?
Se assim for, onde estão os equipamentos homologados para esta frequencia para uso de internet? Ou será que a famosa tecnologia 3G tem regulamentos diferentes?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

isso precis ser visto..

talvez o serviço possa constar como celular... sei lah.. tomara que dê zebra pra ela !!! ou sera que somente nos pequenos mortais que temos que pagar por estação ?

uma boa ideia, vou verificar TODAS as estaçoes aqui.. as que nao tiverem licenciada.. denuncia !!! se eu pago.. elas precisam pagar tambem !!!

----------


## 1929

Alexandre, e quanto a frequencia utilizada, o que voce entende? Celular não é em 900mhz? ou é outra frequencia?

----------


## alexandrecorrea

gsm usa varias frequencias

aqui tem todas as frenquencias: GSM frequency bands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## 1929

Fui lá ver, e mais embaixo tem uma relação por países.
Vi que a Claro usa GSM1800 e 3G850. A Vivo, que também distribui banda larga na cidade tem GSM850.

Agora fica a dúvida: o serviço de internet via rádio não está limitado a 900, 2.4 e 5.8? E devem usar os protocolos IEEE 802.11?
Eu estou chegando a conclusão que está realmente havendo uma invasão de serviços destas operadoras em áreas que não autorizadas

----------


## lelyrock

> Fui lá ver, e mais embaixo tem uma relação por países.
> 
> Vi que a Claro usa GSM1800 e 3G850. A Vivo, que também distribui banda larga na cidade tem GSM850. 
> Agora fica a dúvida: o serviço de internet via rádio não está limitado a 900, 2.4 e 5.8? E devem usar os protocolos IEEE 802.11?
> Eu estou chegando a conclusão que está realmente havendo uma invasão de serviços destas operadoras em áreas que não autorizadas


acho que a sua duvida tb é a sua resposta... "protocolos IEEE 802.11" é para provedores a radio ne, as operadoras de celular disponibilizaçao transmiçao de dados por GPRS, que é um serviço adcional (ou vinculado) a telefonia movel, é o mesmo q vc querer processar uma montadora de veiculos por vender condicionador de ar pro carro sendo q nao pode vender eletrodomensticos, o condicionador é um adcional do veiculo, assim como o GPRS do celular, pois o cliente pode navegar tanto no proprio celular qto pelo pelo computador, desde este esteja conectado ao celular. e no caso do modem, é so para economizar aparelho celular, pq tb precisa de um chip, e o mesmo chip do modem pode ser usado para telefonar.

----------


## 1929

> acho que a sua duvida tb é a sua resposta... "protocolos IEEE 802.11" é para provedores a radio ne, as operadoras de celular disponibilizaçao transmiçao de dados por GPRS, que é um serviço adcional (ou vinculado) a telefonia movel, é o mesmo q vc querer processar uma montadora de veiculos por vender condicionador de ar pro carro sendo q nao pode vender eletrodomensticos, o condicionador é um adcional do veiculo, assim como o GPRS do celular, pois o cliente pode navegar tanto no proprio celular qto pelo pelo computador, desde este esteja conectado ao celular. e no caso do modem, é so para economizar aparelho celular, pq tb precisa de um chip, e o mesmo chip do modem pode ser usado para telefonar.


 
Eu só levantei esta questão justamente porque não conheço o sistema.
A sua exposição explica a tecnologia, mas com certeza não justifica tamanha concerrência.

E quanto a licença SCM? Esta licença é aplicada a transmissão de dados mas não é para telefonia.
Assim, mesmo que seja uma tecnologia diferente, não pode escapar da SCM, o que na prática para eles é facilimo de conseguir.
Eu fiz algumas consultas a orgãos técnicos e vou aguardar a resposta.

----------


## lfaria

A explanação do lelyrock esclarece muitas dúvidas.

Quanto ao SCM vide adsl, afinal o conceito é o mesmo. Sendo que a Claro usa o meio "telefone celular" para o transporte de dados e o Velox usa o meio físico da linha telefonica.

Em termos de licença qual seria a diferença?

Ah, mas tem a torre? Mas a torre de celular não está lá operando e legalmente?

Acho difícil que tenha alguma coisa errada com o esquema da Claro.

----------


## 1929

É nestas horas que eu gostaria de ser advogado para saber lidar com os meandros da lei. Mas vamos lá, ver algumas considerações que retirei do site da Anatel.
Portal Anatel
O provimento de *conexão à internet* via acesso discado, ADSL, radiofreqüência, _cable modem_, entre outras tecnologias, *deverá estar associado a um serviço de telecomunicações* devidamente regulamentado pela Anatel. Os serviços de telecomunicações que dão suporte ao provimento de conexão à internet, por sua vez, só deverão ser explorados por empresas que possuam concessão, permissão ou autorização emitida pela Anatel.
Ao contratar um serviço de acesso à internet, há a necessidade de se contratar não apenas o provimento de conexão à internet, que é um serviço de valor adicionado, mas também um prestador de serviços de telecomunicações que lhe dê suporte. O usuário do serviço de telecomunicações tem a opção de contratar o provedor de serviço de conexão à internet da própria prestadora ou outro que seja por ela habilitado.
Empresas que oferecem *acesso à internet banda larga precisam de autorização da Anatel para explorar o serviço de telecomunicações que irá suportar a conexão.* Já para instalar ou operar serviços de comunicação de dados dentro de uma instituição - quando a atividade de telecomunicações estiver restrita aos limites de uma mesma edificação ou propriedade móvel ou imóvel - não há necessidade de concessão, permissão ou autorização da Anatel

No sub-menu "perguntas frequentes tem mais algumas orientações. Me chamou a atenção esta:

_6. Qual a autorização de serviço de telecomunicações que uma empresa precisa para prover os meios de acesso a Internet via radiofreqüência?
Para prover os meios de acesso a Internet, a empresa deverá obter, junto a Anatel, uma autorização para explorar qualquer serviço de telecomunicações que dê suporte a essa atividade. 
_ 
- Assim, não há distinção entre o tipo de tecnologia utilizada para a transmissão wireless. A transmissão de voz pelos celulares é um tipo de serviço, com sua autorização correspondente. Dados, imagens é outro tipo de serviço englobado pela SCM, independente da tecnologia utilizada, conforme a própria definição.
Assim, a autorização que dá suporte a transmissão de dados de internet é SCM, seja transmissão com fio ou sem fio.

O serviço de telefonia movel é regulado por outro tipo de licença:
Estas são algumas definições que encontrei no mesmo site.

*Serviço Móvel Pessoal (SMP)* - é o serviço que permite a _comunicação entre celulares ou entre um celular e um telefone fixo._ Pela Resolução Tecnicamente, é definido como o serviço de telecomunicações móvel terrestre de interesse coletivo que possibilita a comunicação entre estações móveis e de estações móveis para outras estações (Regulamento do Serviço Móvel Pessoal e Anexo).*Serviço Móvel Especializado (SME)* - é o serviço que possibilita a _comunicação por meio de despacho via radiocomunicação para uma pessoa ou grupos de pessoas previamente definidos._ Semelhante ao celular, é tecnicamente definido como o serviço de telecomunicações móvel terrestre de interesse coletivo que utiliza sistema de radiocomunicação, basicamente, para a realização de operações tipo despacho e outras formas de telecomunicações (Regulamento do Serviço Móvel Especializado).
Veja que no SMP a comunicação deve dar-se entre telefones e não entre telefones e computadores, mesmo utilizando a mesma base tecnologica.

No SME, é semelhante a aplicação, conforme grifei.

A meu ver, as operadoras tem acesso aos backbones e proveem os meios necessários para o acesso. Mas quanto a exploração de serviço de valor agregado, que é caracterizado pela exploração comercial junto ao consumidor final, há a necessidade da SCM.

E quanto a questão de equipamentos homologados, fica difícil para nós mortais conhecermos os principios técnicos que norteiam as instalações físicas, para sabermos se são realmente homologados.
Estamos mais informados sobre os equipamentos de uso corrente no nosso meio.
Como exemplo: O modem que é vendido pela Claro, não consta o selo da Anatel. Pelo menos não vi nem no modem e nem na caixa.
O que me chamou a atenção nas especificações deste modem é sobre a taxa de transmissão. 7.2 mbps.

----------


## lelyrock

> Eu só levantei esta questão justamente porque não conheço o sistema.
> A sua exposição explica a tecnologia, mas com certeza não justifica tamanha concerrência. 
> E quanto a licença SCM? Esta licença é aplicada a transmissão de dados mas não é para telefonia.
> Assim, mesmo que seja uma tecnologia diferente, não pode escapar da SCM, o que na prática para eles é facilimo de conseguir.
> Eu fiz algumas consultas a orgãos técnicos e vou aguardar a resposta.


 
SCM significa "Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia", pensando assim, as operadoras de celular ja fazem a muito tempo ne, pq a qto tempo pode se enviar mensagens (torpedo) com imagens e sons?

nao creio q uma empresa tao grande vá trabalhar ilegalemnete nesse sentido, outra obsvervaçao q devo fazer é q uma operadora nao precisa de uma scm pra cada cidade, sendo assim, se detem autorizaçao pra fornecer pacote de transmiçao de dados pra uma cidade, ela tem autorizaçao para trabalhar em todo territorio nacional.

deem uma olhada em dois artigos interessantes:
TeleSíntese - Convergência:Anatel vai turbinar o SCM
Telemig Celular

achei essa ultima informaçao ai no site da telemig pelo google onde fala q ela detem a scm, nao achei no site da claro, mas como disse la em cima, nao acredito q uma empresa tao grande como a claro iria trabalhar ilegamente nesse sentido.

----------


## lelyrock

> Como exemplo: O modem que é vendido pela Claro, não consta o selo da Anatel. Pelo menos não vi nem no modem e nem na caixa.
> O que me chamou a atenção nas especificações deste modem é sobre a taxa de transmissão. 7.2 mbps.


como disse anteriormente o modem é apenas para substituir o celular e alguns softwares e drives necessarios para comunicação entre celular e pc, mas o proprio celular pode ser usado para conectar o pc a internet, neste sentido e seguindo sua linha de pensamento, os celulares tb nao tinham q ser homologados??? pois bem, a maioria, ou qse todos são!!! mesmo nao vindo escrito na caixinha, é so abrir o celular e junto com o IMEI, está o numero da Anatel. entao para tirar essa duvida sobre os modem da claro, da Tim ou de outras operadoras vc, ou outro voluntario ai, poderia abrir e ver se la consta o selo da Anatel.

----------


## 1929

> SCM significa "Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia", pensando assim, as operadoras de celular ja fazem a muito tempo ne, pq a qto tempo pode se enviar mensagens (torpedo) com imagens e sons?
> 
> nao creio q uma empresa tao grande vá trabalhar ilegalemnete nesse sentido, outra obsvervaçao q devo fazer é q uma operadora nao precisa de uma scm pra cada cidade, sendo assim, se detem autorizaçao pra fornecer pacote de transmiçao de dados pra uma cidade, ela tem autorizaçao para trabalhar em todo territorio nacional.
> 
> deem uma olhada em dois artigos interessantes:
> TeleSíntese - Convergência:Anatel vai turbinar o SCM
> Telemig Celular
> 
> achei essa ultima informaçao ai no site da telemig pelo google onde fala q ela detem a scm, nao achei no site da claro, mas como disse la em cima, nao acredito q uma empresa tao grande como a claro iria trabalhar ilegamente nesse sentido.


Sim, A SCM é nacional, mas a ERB (estação radio base ) precisa estar registrada e não aparece para a minha cidade.
Eu não acho também que as grandes estão trabalhando na ilegalidade, mas pode ser que estejam se beneficiando dos "meandros da lei". Como eu disse antes, é coisa para advogado estudar.

----------


## JCBRAGA

Pessoal, a questão é; "Que dificuldade há para uma (gigante) telecom conseguir uma simples licença de operação? , é inútil ficar discutindo a regularidade destas operadoras já que elas tem acessória jurídica e técnica e tem relações constante com a ANATEL

----------


## 1929

Tem razão Braga.

É por isso que estou entrando em compasso de espera. Não vou investir mais nada além daquilo que já fiz e vou aguardar.

Mas não abro mão dos meus conceitos que expressei sobre a legalidade da questão, até prova em contrário.

Mas que é sacanagem conosco, isso é!!!

Onde fica aquela noticia que está aqui no forum sobre uma suposta intervenção do ministro Hélio Costa em benefício dos pequenos provedores?
Acho que não vai dar em nada.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom sempre vai sobrar mercado pessoal, lembrem que para fechar contrato a pesoa assina contrado de 12 meses no caso da vivo, e ainda precisa estar limpo no SPC e serasa.

vai encomodar, mas sobrara mercado...

----------


## lelyrock

> bom sempre vai sobrar mercado pessoal, lembrem que para fechar contrato a pesoa assina contrado de 12 meses no caso da vivo, e ainda precisa estar limpo no SPC e serasa.
> 
> vai encomodar, mas sobrara mercado...


e a assistencia tb pode ser o diferencial...

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

esquesi de falar, tambem comprovante de renda e outras cositas mais, as operadoras exigem muita coisa, que para muitos dificulta a adesao, e sempre vai ter mercado apra nos, sempre digo por algum`s anos, depois realmente nao sei diser, mas 3 ou 4 anos eu ainda me garanto hehehe..

----------


## 1929

> esquesi de falar, tambem comprovante de renda e outras cositas mais, as operadoras exigem muita coisa, que para muitos dificulta a adesao, e sempre vai ter mercado apra nos, sempre digo por algum`s anos, depois realmente nao sei diser, mas 3 ou 4 anos eu ainda me garanto hehehe..


Pois é esta a minha preocupação. Estamos perdendo terreno para as teles.
Elas estão começando a brigar e vai sobrar bala perdida para nós.
E não adianta a gente dizer que a qualidade do serviço vai vencer. Um grande número dos usuários de internet são novatos que compram seu primeiro computador, muitas vezes já em venda casada com o provedor.
E pensam que internet é tudo igual.
Pergunto: quem aqui no forum é associado de alguma entidade que possa representar os interesses dos pequenos provedores? Poucos.
Eu mesmo ainda não sou, mas ao me legalizar já estarei fazendo isso.

----------


## admskill

Aki no Rio de Janeiro jah tah dando processo, peguei alguns clientes que estão processando a claro pq a parada eh lenta d+ tem hora que navega belezinha, mas tem hora que bate 10k ....

----------


## netosdr

Aproveitando este topico, quem tem licença de base pra 2,4 e 5,8 também serve pra 900mhz?
Ouvi dizer em outro topico que precisa de reservas canais na Anatel, além da licença, alguem sabe desta informação?

E para um simples ptp interligando pontos tb precisarei de licença?

Obs: Quando da emissão da licença da base vem informando:
Licença para funcionamento de estação SEM uso de radio frequencia.
Ou seja, usa radio frequencia mas frequencias livres como 2,4 e 5,8.

----------


## armc_2003

> Aproveitando este topico, quem tem licença de base pra 2,4 e 5,8 também serve pra 900mhz?
> Ouvi dizer em outro topico que precisa de reservas canais na Anatel, além da licença, alguem sabe desta informação?
> 
> E para um simples ptp interligando pontos tb precisarei de licença?
> 
> Obs: Quando da emissão da licença da base vem informando:
> Licença para funcionamento de estação SEM uso de radio frequencia.
> Ou seja, usa radio frequencia mas frequencias livres como 2,4 e 5,8.


Serve pra 900 também, mas tem que olhar no site da ANATEL qual faixa que é, se não estou enganado é de 900 a 928 MHz.

----------


## netosdr

> Serve pra 900 também, mas tem que olhar no site da ANATEL qual faixa que é, se não estou enganado é de 900 a 928 MHz.



Eu pesquisei nas resoluções mas nao achei... Se alguem souber...

E quanto operadoras de celular gsm, não tem possibilidade de ter interferencia pois operam em 900mhz tb?

----------


## 1929

E está chegando no mercado um Gi-Link mod. WL-900. Eu agora não achei onde vi o preço, mas não é muito não. Pode ser uma boa solução para ptp. 
Já vem prontinho na cx hermética.

Mas fica ainda a questão da homologação.

----------


## ryiades

> Eu pesquisei nas resoluções mas nao achei... Se alguem souber...
> 
> E quanto operadoras de celular gsm, não tem possibilidade de ter interferencia pois operam em 900mhz tb?


902-907,5 MHz e 915-928 MHz

(Resolução 365, Secão IX, Art.39)

----------


## 1929

> 902-907,5 MHz e 915-928 MHz
> 
> (Resolução 365, Secão IX, Art.39)


Bem dentro da faixa do Gi-LInk.

----------


## armc_2003

> Eu pesquisei nas resoluções mas nao achei... Se alguem souber...
> 
> E quanto operadoras de celular gsm, não tem possibilidade de ter interferencia pois operam em 900mhz tb?


 Faz alguns meses que eu olhei sobre isso, mas foi onde fala sobre faixas de frequencias que a ANATEL controla, isso é o sistemas deles, SITE.
E entre as frenquencias que a SCM contempla está a de 900 MHz, mas ela é bem curta... mas tá lá.

----------


## armc_2003

> Bem dentro da faixa do Gi-LInk.


 Isso significa que: se tem SCM, por usar 900MHz em ponto-Multiponto.

----------


## 1929

> Isso significa que: se tem SCM, por usar 900MHz em ponto-Multiponto.


Ponto multiponto eu entendo que é quando distribui a clientes.
Neste caso fica inviável, porque as placas de 900mhz são caras para uso cliente residencial
Mas para uso ponto/ponto deve ser excelente. Não se preocupar com visada, já é algo e tanto.

A Mikrotik Brasil já homologou um kit que pode vir com 900 ou 2.4/5.8. 

Só que é uma paulada. O kit com 3 placas R52H fica em 2.200,00. 

Com 900 mhz não perguntei. Mas tem a vantagem de ser homologado.
Os caras foram espertos. Homologaram o kit já montado. Os cartões avulso não são considerados homologados pela Anatel

----------

